# Spalted maple finishing



## mark c (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi new to this forum.
I purchased some spalted maple and I'm building a blanket chest out of it. I've been reading through forums trying to figure out what's the best way to finish the wood. In the past I have mostly just sprayed lacquer. I like the hard finish. I have used poly water and oil brush on in the past. 

Not wanting to screw this up, any advice would be helpfully.


----------



## Ozrob (Apr 21, 2008)

G'day Mark,
I guess if you like a hard finish, then Poly or lacquer is the way to go. I would personally use a Tung Oil finish, which I would burnish into the wood. You get all the advantages that Poly offers (heat,liquid protection, easy clean with commercial cleaners, but also a much richer finish.
Here's some pics of Black Heart Sassafras and Bird's eye Maple treated in such a way. There is no wax, Poly or lacquer over the oil.

Regards,

Rob


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

I spray w/b poly and it does a nice job but it seems like lacquer pops the color up a shade more. Now I am far from an expert in this area but a good clearcoat will pop those panels out.
The one finish I like for hardness is epoxy, and it pops grain better than anything I've ever used, including oils, but it is a real pain to get used to and I can't see it in this application.


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

No finish for me. I will seal thin epoxy resin in some of the soft spots, then sand the piece after the treatment and go back and treat the complete piece after sanding. It has a pretty effect.


----------



## mark c (Aug 26, 2012)

When you say burnish what does that entail? Has anyone tried arm r seal?


----------



## Ozrob (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi Mark,
Burnishing entails wet sanding the oil into the wood. The whole sanding process doesn't take long. Allowing the oil to soak in takes between half an hour to an hour or more, depending on the result you want.
If you look at this site, it'll explain it to you.

http://www.sanding.damnfinefuriture.com

Regards,

Rob


----------



## mark c (Aug 26, 2012)

Im trying the burnishing. Think it's going ok. Product called arm r seal. I like that it soaks into the wood, specially the spalted maple.


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

Looks very nice.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

I love arm r seal it is my finish for dummys- I cannot even screw it up and it is easy and very durable..


----------



## mark c (Aug 26, 2012)

Those look awesome . Witch arm r seal did you use? Your finish shines more than mine, (satin)
I sanded first two coats. Have not sanded third yet. Do I need to apply more coats? 
Love that dresser.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

It probably is in the way you put it on. The TV credenza has 5 coats sanded in between and the boxes 3. If you rub to much or take too much off it goes satin. I try to be very consistent on the last coat. Go in same direction and put on as much as you can and do not got back on it.
Your project looks very nice. Combo of wood is great.
Type Gloss- Your first coats should always be gloss and then if you want satin-use satin on last coat-at least that is what I have read.


----------



## mark c (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks, for the help. I will give the gloss a try on next project. It's also a blanket chest. Just in cedar. Does the arm r seal work well on cedar?


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

I have not tried it on cedar-I usually leave cedar raw but then again I only use it on the inside. Did a box build here-Christmas boxes and over at woodbarter.


----------



## mark c (Aug 26, 2012)

Update 3 coats of arm r seal satin . Thinking next two should be semi gloss? Not entirely happy with sheen. .


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Looks nice in pictures. The reason why you use gloss for build coats is stin has solids in it to dull it down. The more coats the less pop. Gloss has no solids. End finish is to personal tastes though. Ask ten people and all will be different. Nice piece and workmanship.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mark c (Aug 26, 2012)

Should I sand it down then start with 2 gloss? Or is there something I could do on top of the 3 satin?


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

I sure would not sand down to wood. I was just talking for future. Just get some semi and put it on. You will get the effect you want. It looks very good to me right now.


----------



## jimmyjames (Nov 23, 2012)

May i ask where you purchased the spalted maple? Im currently looking for some


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I agree with mike. The finish looks great the way it is. That chest is very beautiful by the way.


----------

